# Playpen and crate



## KJP (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi

Lola has a crate for night time and when we are out; the trainer at puppy class suggested having a playpen attached to the crate.

Do any of you have this set up? If yes, what size crate and pen? What type of pen? Where did you buy your pen and how much was it?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I posted a very similar thread this time last year just before I got Hattie. I felt a pen was less confining than a crate however having seen loads of posts on U Tube of dogs escaping from pens by climbing over the top (!). I ended up with a 36" crate for leaving her when I went out and a 24" crate for beside my bed. I now have two 36" crates (in my lounge, great interior design statement!) where they go when I have to leave them at home. To be frank this is not often but once Minton can be trusted not to chew my kitchen I will leave them in there however it is very small so you could say it is just an extra large crate!


----------



## Becca (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello! 

We have this set up and our pup loves it. She goes into her crate at night, but has the run if the playpen for when I'm at work (4 hours out of the house). She hasn't managed to escape yet. She does have access to her crate at all times, but I feel happier knowing she has more space!


----------



## KJP (Oct 11, 2012)

Becca said:


> She does have access to her crate at all times, but I feel happier knowing she has more space!


Hi, thank you for your answers - Becca, is it a metal playpen attached to her crate, how does that work?


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Jenna, and now Meadow have had a crate/ playpen setup. The playpen gets used for time out, and training Meadow to settle without whining if we have to leave the room/ house. We put her toys in the pen, which is open for her to go in and out of, and she happily goes in there to chill out or choose some toys. When we do shut the gate on it with her inside, she settles quite quickly.

We bought a fairly heavy duty pen with vertical bars; the grid type I believe she would have climbed out of, I think we got it from Canine Concepts. It can be used as a room divider too. Not particularly cheap, but it has had loads of use in various situations .

You can see most of the crate and pen set up in this photo:


----------



## Becca (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello,

Ours is in the corner of the room, with her crate in the far corner. It's from Argos, was quite pricey (£70) but my research suggested this was the best one... I'm now going to attempt a photo of the area... She just had a massive tear up of the paper while we were eating our supper!!


----------



## KJP (Oct 11, 2012)

Becca said:


> Hello,
> 
> Ours is in the corner of the room, with her crate in the far corner. It's from Argos, was quite pricey (£70) but my research suggested this was the best one!!


Hi, I like the look of that, is it this one? 

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/8705943.htm


----------



## Becca (Oct 12, 2012)

That's the one! I will say its a bit tricky to assemble, it says you can change the configuration with a coin, but we needed more leverage so used a chunky spoon! However now we haven't as we want it it works really well. It's very sturdy, I have toppled into it a few times with no problems!


----------



## Becca (Oct 12, 2012)

Haven't should read have it


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi. We have the crate/play pen set-up and it works very well. To be honest, both the crate and playpen I had already as I'd used them for my house rabbit. We have a 4 sided playpen which clips together and a 30 inch crate. The clips on the 2 end panels of the pen will clip onto the crate to make a secure area attached to the door end of the crate. Raffy uses the crate on it's own with the door shut at night but if I leave him for any length of time in the day, I fasten the pen to the crate. He seems to feel more secure than being left to his own devices in the kitchen, which I also do if I am leaving him for just a short time. He hasn't tried to get out yet  Touch Wood !!


----------

